# trouble in paradise



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a problem with my american fantail male. they have a baby which is 1 1/2 week old and since yesterday he is chasing the female of the nest, hiting her and stamping on the baby. What can I do to stop him doing that? I locked him in both yesterday and today for a couple of hours to give the female some peace and quiet. 
Honestly I´m about to get rid of him if he doesn´t stop harrasing the baby and the mother! crazy guy.......


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds really crazy. I have heard they chase the hen to sit on the nest if she is not sitting, but making her move is something I haven't heard about. Is he hitting the baby too? or just trying to sit on the baby. It may be the case that he wants to sit and Mom won't let him? I know humans beat wife and kids , never heard pigeons


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

you can close the cage


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I´m guessing he´s chasing the female away from the old nest because he wants new eggs... had to lock him in again but he seem quiter after I let him out a couple of hours later....


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Had Brunner Pouters That Did That Took The Hen Away Out Of Sight For A Few Days Let The Cock Raise Baby For Awhile.just Kept Eye On Baby Was Getting Fed And Covered At Night. After A Few Days Put Hen Back Everything Ok. My Problem They Were Not Feeding Young


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> Had Brunner Pouters That Did That Took The Hen Away Out Of Sight For A Few Days Let The Cock Raise Baby For Awhile.just Kept Eye On Baby Was Getting Fed And Covered At Night. After A Few Days Put Hen Back Everything Ok. My Problem They Were Not Feeding Young


I did the oposite, took away the male because it´s mostly the female feeding the baby. He was locked up since yesterday early evening, let him out today in the morning. Hope he calmes down, saw him feeding the baby today....

Cruel question maybe but is it worth keeping him as a breeder? What if he get like this every time?
Would the female accept a new male if he "disapears"? They´ve been together for 2 years and are so in love otherwise......


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> I have a problem with my american fantail male. they have a baby which is 1 1/2 week old and since yesterday he is chasing the female of the nest, hiting her and stamping on the baby. What can I do to stop him doing that? I locked him in both yesterday and today for a couple of hours to give the female some peace and quiet.
> Honestly I´m about to get rid of him if he doesn´t stop harrasing the baby and the mother! crazy guy.......


Unfortunately the cock is doing what nature intended. Basically some pigeons will start chasing the hen 2 weeks after the baby hatched for the next round. After the hen is on eggs most of the feeding will be done by the cock. Give the pair another nest bowl for the next round.

His behavior indicates to me that he is a healthy and horny stud.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Unfortunately the cock is doing what nature intended. Basically some pigeons will start chasing the hen 2 weeks after the baby hatched for the next round. After the hen is on eggs most of the feeding will be done by the cock. Give the pair another nest bowl for the next round.
> 
> His behavior indicates to me that he is a healthy and horny stud.


sometimes nature is cruel... healthy and horny, right ... and a wifebeater. 
he seem to have calmed down, maybe the time away from the family did the trick. who sais punishment doesn´t pay off?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

update.. the male calmed down after being locked in, he´s now back to feeding the baby and being in love with the wife again.
I´m guessing new eggs r on the way, saw them feeding each other and so on.... 
they haven´t started on a new nest yet though, maybe they´ll just put the eggs in the old one, where the baby is?

and a picture of the couple of course...


----------

